# Cabin Fever Swapmeet Feb. 26th in Eden, NC



## richtrix (Feb 2, 2012)

We'll be having a cabin fever, winter Bicycle swapmeet & Fun-show in Eden, NC on Feb. 26th. The meet will be held indoors in a heated facility.......Details to follow next week.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 4, 2012)

I put in for that day off work so I will definitely be in attendance.


----------



## richtrix (Feb 5, 2012)

*Bike Show Info*

Vintage Bicycle Swap meet and Show Sunday, Feb. 26th from 10:00am until 5:00pm in Eden, NC. The swap meet will be held inside a heated facility at, 223 The Boulevard ( Jesse Meeks Auction building ). Come by and bring your bikes and parts to buy-sell-trade and show off. This is not an awards show just a fun winter meet. Please bring your vintage bikes to show for all to enjoy. Any questions please call Richie at 336-552-9844


----------



## tpender3 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Cabin fever*

I"ll be there


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 7, 2012)

I think I like it better without awards. People get preoccupied with the showing and awards and they forget what we are really there for. It's very rare for us on the east coast to get a chance to get together and just have fun and discuss our bikes. That's my favorite part. I hope a ton of people decide to come and share this opportunity. Plus it's a great chance to find parts for those winter projects.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 8, 2012)

This show is a 3.5 hour ride each way for me and I could go if I could "presell" some stuff so I will look through my inventory and post some pics on this thread to gauge interest.
If I had a transporter, I would be there no question.
Chris


----------



## cadillacbike (Feb 9, 2012)

Great! Need to take a ride. looking for some parts for my B-6.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 12, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> This show is a 3.5 hour ride each way for me and I could go if I could "presell" some stuff so I will look through my inventory and post some pics on this thread to gauge interest.
> If I had a transporter, I would be there no question.
> Chris




Chris,
I want to go and would help haul what you want to take if it will fit in the truck below. We can split the fuel costs...I'm a smoker too but will roll the window down a smidgen.
My work schedule may be free but...Call me and I'll explain

Wow I just map quested Eden NC ...that's a 4.5 hr ride from my house....I may have to spend the night somewhere. There goes what cash I would have.


----------



## richtrix (Feb 16, 2012)

*No charge*

I forgot to mention there is no charge for tables or entrance....all free!


----------



## tpender3 (Feb 21, 2012)

Had a lot of people responing to swap meet believe it's going to be a good one. Everyone needs to come out it's free


----------



## rideon66 (Feb 22, 2012)

I am planning on coming. Incase anyone has what I am looking for 
red 66 Murray meteor flite chain gaurd and rear rack.
41 cwc roadmaster light, horn unit, drop stand oh and the rear light covers for the rear rack.


----------



## tpender3 (Feb 22, 2012)

Can hardy wait for sunday who knows I might be able to find that special bike, woohoo


----------



## richtrix (Feb 24, 2012)

Bump one last time for the weekend. Looks like good weather for traveling this weekend. I've had quite a few responses so looks like this will be a decent swapmeet.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 24, 2012)

*9 hour round trip*

I shouldn't complain but, the fuel costs and expeses will put me in the poor house. I've been whinning about "no swap meets near me" for some time and now that I have the chance to enjoy one, I'm finding every excuse to not go. Man up JD 
I should go and bring the 49 Mercury to see what will happen. I really need to let it go. What ever profit I make off it will end up going to gas. 
But the rare chance to meet fellow Cabers would be worth it....we'll see......


----------



## jd56 (Feb 25, 2012)

jd56 said:


> I shouldn't complain but, the fuel costs and expeses will put me in the poor house. I've been whinning about "no swap meets near me" for some time and now that I have the chance to enjoy one, I'm finding every excuse to not go. Man up JD
> I should go and bring the 49 Mercury to see what will happen. I really need to let it go. What ever profit I make off it will end up going to gas.
> But the rare chance to meet fellow Cabers would be worth it....we'll see......




Looks like I'm doing a road trip. Got the blessing from the wife. Plan on DVRing the race so nothing is holding me back
Bringing this bike to sell...49 Murray Mercury....$250 obo
But really just want the experience and put some faces with the names from the Cabe.
Thanks for the info Richie






Might bring this all original Ladies 63 Murray Meteor Flite...amazing condition, tanklight works and extremely bright, new tires and chain.
$175 obo


----------



## Steve K (Feb 25, 2012)

*Gettin ready to load up the truck*

Richie:
Thanks again for setting this up. Getting ready to load up the truck.
Bringing a few bicycles to sell and a couple to show and a few parts.
Will I be buying???Who knows running out of places to store them.
See everybody there.
Steve K.
Greensboro, NC


----------



## richtrix (Feb 25, 2012)

Steve, We'll have the doors open from 1:00 to 3:00 pm today if you would like to bring a load in early. call me if you like.....336-552-9844


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 26, 2012)

tpender3 said:


> Can hardy wait for sunday who knows I might be able to find that special bike, woohoo



Did you manage to find that special bike. I noticed a nice little red and white hornet there. Not sure if it was for sale though.


----------



## Budeebro1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Great show!! I hope they continue to grow like they seem to be. Well worth the 2 hour drive from Newton to get to talk to everybody and add to the "stock pile". Cant wait til the next one.


----------



## tpender3 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Red and white Hornet*



ozzmonaut said:


> Did you manage to find that special bike. I noticed a nice little red and white hornet there. Not sure if it was for sale though.




Yea, seen that nice white and red Hornet but couldn't get that guy to give it up. I think he enjoys seeing my reaction at each show he brings it to knowing  I like it and its not for sale (yet).


----------

